# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Музыкальный редактор( в помощь начинающим вокалистам)

## nilyfar.kz

Помогите в установке программы, регулирующей вокал, минусовки,тексты песен и запись своих песен. Очень хочется  петь и быть услышанными, но не все могут открыть свои таланты на сцене,а вот в нете нет границ. С уважением nikyfar.kz.:)

----------


## exunlimit

попробуй Adobe Audition, насколько я понял пост, он должен подойти.

если хочется большего, то тогда Cubase или Nuendo посмотри.

----------


## Mapuyc

если надо вырезать то это безсомнения  mp3DirectCut ) ему нет равных)

----------


## dj Nikitin

http://www.torrnado.ru/viewtopic.php...e3b750ebfea9a4

----------


## EYLLO

Producer Edition, версии начиная с шестой или седьмой, вот то, что нужно для нормальной работы, все остальное фигня полная....:)

----------


## EYLLO

В продолжение - хочу уточнить SONAR 6 Producer Edition, 7-ой или говорят есть ещё 8-ой(не пробовал), а вот, что можно сделать с помощью этого редактора - личная разработка (на слух) на известную тему BILLI IDOLA....послушайте и зацените 
http://webfile.ru/4271795
Имя файла whitewed.mp3 
Размер 4235209 кб

----------


## EYLLO

В принципе, для создания музыкальных треков достаточно редактора Adobe Audition 1.5.
Вот ссылка на продукт:
http://webfile.ru/4277967
Имя файла Autoedition1_5.rar 
Размер 31625749 кб 
Номер на WebFile.ru 4277967
С помощью этого редактора я преобразовываю треки с аудио дисков  в более сжатый формат – пример, из личной коллекции -  Chris_Rea_Auberge.mp3  - Размер 11434363 кб http://webfile.ru/4277995, также  с помощью этого редактора делаю копии с виниловых дисков – пример, из личной коллекции: 
Karl Perkins – Matchbox - Имя файла Matchbox.mp3. Размер 7205616 кб. Номер на WebFile.ru 4212494    http://webfile.ru/4212494
Для любителей транса, просто посушать:
 Ulrich Schnauss! Passing By! http://webfile.ru/4236269
Имя файла 03 Ulrich Schnauss - Passing By.mp3. Размер 9492200 кб
Альбом - Behind The Sun, Chicane, композиция Andromeda!
http://webfile.ru/4233775 Имя файла 10 Andromeda.mp3 Размер 15844048 кб 
Номер на WebFile.ru 4233775
Также, с помощью этого редактора, я записываю себя в живую…но сейчас предъявлять, что либо еще рано, над этим я постоянно работаю…Для полного плизиру конечно надо иметь ещё синтезатор и электрогитару, кои у меня имеются…Транс нравится…:)

----------


## EYLLO

Господа! Позвольте всех поздравить с наступающим праздником!
И позвольте представить многомесячный труд - свою новую песню, созданную нами, людьми, находящимся за тыщу километров друг от друга!
http://webfile.ru/4459837
Имя файла Не_Слабо.mp3 
Размер 3302296 кб
Сама аранжировка ещё не совсем отточена, но сердца и души и сомнений здесь вложено ого го…:yes:
При создании этой темы использовались редакторы Adobe Edition 1.5 (запись голоса и гитары – достаточно удобна)  + SONAR 6 Producer Edition, (ударные и синтезатор) + примочка  для гитары ( гитарный процессор – если кого заинтересует, то могу сообщить тип устройства, очень даже не плох). Гитара типа Ibanez c двумя хамбакерами и одним синглом – вещь! Шума никакого, сигнал мощный и устойчив,  не срывается при различных звуковых эффектах!
Ещё раз всех с праздником!
:yes:

_Добавлено через 12 часов 17 минут 1 секунду_
Обновил ссылку на муз. редактор, старая уже не работает...
http://webfile.ru/4462339 
AdobeAudition_1_5.rar, размер 31625677 кб Номер на WebFile.ru 4462339

----------


## EYLLO

Всем! Превед! Медвед! С праздником!
Ещё раз обновляю ссылку на музыкальный редактор.
Ссылка на файл: 
http://webfile.ru/4878099 
Имя файла: AdobeAudition_1_5.rar 
Размер: 30 Мб
А вот моя работа в "живую", акромя ударных (синтез), здесь также для записи инструмента использовался этот замечательный редактор - Adobe Audition 1.5
Theme_for_young_lovers.mp3
http://webfile.ru/4797483
Эту тему воспроизвел по памяти, ещё в 60-х с пацанами играли, не зная даже кто сочинитель этой темы. Недавно только узнал (через инет...:)) - Ансамбль Shadows! 
А вот Не Слабо! Уже полностью законченный вариант. Это моё сочинительство...
Так же использовался Adobe Audition.
Ссылка на файл: 
http://webfile.ru/4878228 
Имя файла: НеСлабо.mp3 
Размер: 3 Мб
Ещё раз. Всех  спраздником! Счастья! Удачи!

----------


## EYLLO

Покуда ссылки долго не хранятся :), то ещё разок..
Ссылка на  музыкальный редактор: 
http://webfile.ru/4917359 
Имя файла: AdobeAudition_1_5.rar 
Размер: 30 Мб
Поскольку тема сводилась с помощью этого редактора, то
Ссылка на файл: 
http://webfile.ru/4917373 
Имя файла: НеСлабо.mp3 
Размер: 3 Мб

----------


## EYLLO

Ещё раз ссылка на музыкальный редактор...(для тех кто ещё не успел) 
Ссылка на файл: 
http://webfile.ru/4941076 
Имя файла: AdobeAudition_1_5.rar
http://zalil.ru/30061563

----------


## EYLLO

Всем Превед! И с наступившим Новым годом и с наступающим старым Новым годом!
Всем желаю счастья! Творческих успехов! Здоровья и Богатства! 
Сколько уж времени пролетело…
Ну, вот добился вполне профессионального живого звука в домашних условиях, который определяется программным обеспечением, о котором говорил выше, музыкальным инструментом, а главное звуковой картой ….
Вот сочинил и тему обозвал - В Новый, Новый год! ВИА ЧаВо и Шухер&Аудишн представляют – В Новый! Новый год!
http://pl1c.org/load/1-1-0-171-20
А вот старая тема, демонстрированная ранее, но уже с другой звуковухой…
Theme_for_young_lovers_NEW_3
http://pl1c.org/load/1-1-0-141

----------


## shults55584

Может это подойдет? KaraokeMedia Home 
А так я не совсем понял что необходимо.

----------


## Ser55

Это не то!

----------

